# Scaffolding



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

100 year old, 10k sq ft residence in progress:


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

That's a big job, what city?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

clermontpainting said:


> That's a big job, what city?


 I'm sorry, but that is confidential. However, since this is a photo thread, here is a cryptic, photographic clue:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> 100 year old, 10k sq ft residence in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 53609


Looking at the details, I'm assuming you had a scaffold company stage it for you. I know how much we've paid for some set ups, so I shudder the think of the cost for that part.

OTOH, I know guys who would try to do it all off of a handful of ladders. The setup makes work a whole lot easier, not to mention safer.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Gough said:


> Looking at the details, I'm assuming you had a scaffold company stage it for you. I know how much we've paid for some set ups, so I shudder the think of the cost for that part.
> 
> OTOH, I know guys who would try to do it all off of a handful of ladders. The setup makes work a whole lot easier, not to mention safer.


What safety protocols do you recommend when outsourcing to a scaffold company?

I mean, other than making sure they are licensed and insured. Do you just show up when they are done and start climbing, assuming it must have been constructed right, a scaffolding company staged it after all?

Always wondered. Never been in my scope of work.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Gough said:


> Looking at the details, I'm assuming you had a scaffold company stage it for you. I know how much we've paid for some set ups, so I shudder the think of the cost for that part.
> 
> OTOH, I know guys who would try to do it all off of a handful of ladders. The setup makes work a whole lot easier, not to mention safer.


I would think north of 20k.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Gough said:


> Looking at the details, I'm assuming you had a scaffold company stage it for you. I know how much we've paid for some set ups, so I shudder the think of the cost for that part. OTOH, I know guys who would try to do it all off of a handful of ladders. The setup makes work a whole lot easier, not to mention safer.


 This one was a no-brainer. I think it would have taken > 2x hours on ladders. Fascias are over 2' wide.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I paint paint said:


> What safety protocols do you recommend when outsourcing to a scaffold company?
> 
> I mean, other than making sure they are licensed and insured. Do you just show up when they are done and start climbing, assuming it must have been constructed right, a scaffolding company staged it after all?
> 
> Always wondered. Never been in my scope of work.


For the past 30+ years, we just call these guys.

http://www.safway.com

I have yet to see a reason to change.

Even with them, I go over the whole setup before anyone else uses it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Ö


Gough said:


> For the past 30+ years, we just call these guys.
> 
> http://www.safway.com
> 
> ...


Their Bay Area branch is expedient, accommodating, and professional. And even though they green tag the scaffold, they require us to inspect it and sign off on the install.

I'm going to guess the cost of scaffolding in this thread is around $16,500.00, with a $850.00 monthly charge after the first twenty eight days.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Ö
> 
> Their Bay Area branch is expedient, accommodating, and professional. And even though they green tag the scaffold, they require us to inspect it and sign off on the install.
> 
> I'm going to guess the cost of scaffolding in this thread is around $16,500.00, with a $850.00 monthly charge after the first twenty eight days.


:thumbup:

Wow, for once, prices in the Bay Area may be more competitive than around here! In fairness, the fact that we are about a 2-hour drive from the nearest branch has some effect. 

Under closer inspection, that's certainly more that a plain stack-and-rack, given some of the offsets and angles.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Wow, for once, prices in the Bay Area may be more competitive than around here! In fairness, the fact that we are about a 2-hour drive from the nearest branch has some effect.
> 
> Under closer inspection, that's certainly more that a plain stack-and-rack, given some of the offsets and angles.


I was never good at "The Price is Right", but I'd be curious to know how far off I am.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm a little uncomfortable with posting job-in-progress pricing on an open forum.

That being said, straight lines would win the showcase showdown vs. CA.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> I would think north of 20k.





CApainter said:


> Ö Their Bay Area branch is expedient, accommodating, and professional. And even though they green tag the scaffold, they require us to inspect it and sign off on the install. I'm going to guess the cost of scaffolding in this thread is around $16,500.00, with a $850.00 monthly charge after the first twenty eight days.





Gough said:


> :thumbup: Wow, for once, prices in the Bay Area may be more competitive than around here! In fairness, the fact that we are about a 2-hour drive from the nearest branch has some effect. Under closer inspection, that's certainly more that a plain stack-and-rack, given some of the offsets and angles.


Volume + competition? 
Plenty of demand for scaffolding in a cityscape.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I'm a little uncomfortable with posting job-in-progress pricing on an open forum.
> 
> That being said, straight lines would win the showcase showdown vs. CA.


I'll chock it up to regional differences, although I'm sure it's because I'm a lousy estimator. 

BTW, I'm facilitating an install with Safway in the near future.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I'll chock it up to regional differences, although I'm sure it's because I'm a lousy estimator.
> 
> BTW, I'm facilitating an install with Safway in the near future.


Don't feel bad I have a distinct advantage of being the one who writes the checks to pay for everything.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

The scaffolding has been coming down all week. Here are some "after" shots:


----------

